# Bearing Sleeve for One Inch Axle



## hmc2010 (Oct 1, 2021)

I was wondering if anyone knew a model number for a snowblower with 1 inch axle so that I can identify the part number for a 1” ID bearing sleeve.

I don’t know the part number and can’t differentiate between between the bearing sleeves offered by MTD, Eg 3/4” (941-0401).


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Many sites out there to order sleeves from in all sizes, according to what you need for ID, OD and length.


----------

